# Do you go to conventions ?



## speedingslug (Jul 10, 2006)

Do you go to conventions ? And do you dress up ?
Please leave any photographs and funny stories.........


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Jul 11, 2006)

I used to go to cons a lot, and I worked at conventions for a couple of years.  I've dressed up as Wanda the Witch at a comic con, and I've dressed up as an enormous rat (what a surprise!) at the local con.  But I don't have any good pictures to share, and I don't go much anymore.


----------



## Saeltari (Jul 11, 2006)

what might a 'convention' be? And I dress up all the time. You think I go outside nekid?

 on a serious note; No, I don't believe I have ever been to one.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been going to conventions for a long time, but it's been years since I last dressed up for one.  The last time I remember doing so was for a Borgia party, where we held a wake for a local writer (alive to this day -- some people considered it an honor to be mourned by the Borgia clan -- mind you, I'm not absolutely certain that _he_ was one of them, but he accepted the tribute in the spirit it was given), and we all decked out in funereal attire.

There _are_ incriminating pictures, but I don't have them.  I hate to be photographed.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been to LosCon four times.  One year I dressed up on the Saturday, but only in my Renassance costume.  Oh, and one night for the ice cream social it was supposed to be like a slumber party, so I was in my long flannel nightgown and carrying my favorite teddy bear, if that counts.

I like cons; they're a lot of fun, and the panels are often interesting and enlightening.  But, no, I don't have any pictures.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 11, 2006)

Been going to conventions since I was in university in the UK and try to at at least make it for the annual Eastercon in the UK and the Worldcon if it's either in the UK or someplace as close. It's a good way to meet up with friends, pick up book bargains.

Don't usually wear a costume per se but tend to wear traditional Asian outfits, which many have mistaken for a costume.

Don't have any photographs I'm afraid. Absolutely hate being photographed and usually try and make sure I'm in possession of the camera.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 11, 2006)

Just started going to them - it's a really great way to meet people in the industry and make contacts.

I don't wear costume, as much as wear my Saturday night best - adding a pair of shades made me look somewhat Matrix-y for Glasgow Worldcon, and because hardly anyone dresses different for a literary convention, it got my pic in Scotland's national paper, the Scotsman:


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 11, 2006)

speedingslug said:
			
		

> Do you go to conventions ?


 
Yes.



> And do you dress up ?


 
No, normal clothes for me (what ever "normal" means )




> Please leave any photographs


 
Sorry none for putting on an open forum, most are of friends/authors/attendees and I don't have their permission.



> and funny stories.........


 
Hal Duncan, when asked about the contents of his book, Vellum, said. "People die!"


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 11, 2006)

I said:
			
		

> I don't wear costume, as much as wear my Saturday night best - adding a pair of shades made me look somewhat Matrix-y for Glasgow Worldcon, and because hardly anyone dresses different for a literary convention, it got my pic in Scotland's national paper, the Scotsman:



Ye Gods and I thought you made a rather good-looking Lucifer every time I walked past.  Blame it on the coat.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 11, 2006)

Being in OZ it's kinda hard to attend major Cons but I've attended some of the equivalent cons in OZ plus when we had WorldCon in Melbourne in 1999.

Here's hoping for our Worldcon 2010 bid. Japan has it in 2007, so I might be able to wing my way over to there before it returns to the US.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jul 11, 2006)

Good point about having permission to post pictures of others at a Convention, Sue. I made the mistake of doing that just now - quickly deleted. Shame though, as it was a good photo.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 12, 2006)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Being in OZ it's kinda hard to attend major Cons but I've attended some of the equivalent cons in OZ plus when we had WorldCon in Melbourne in 1999.
> 
> Here's hoping for our Worldcon 2010 bid. Japan has it in 2007, so I might be able to wing my way over to there before it returns to the US.



I'd never thought of doing this before but it's a good idea. Usually go to the conventions in the UK (most of my friends are there) and like you, will try to make Japan and am keeping fingers crossed for 2010 in Australia.
Could you tell me about Oz cons though. I'never been to Australia and combibing a con with a holiday would be wonderful.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 12, 2006)

And just for a heads up, the next big UK event is FantasyCon in Nottingham for September:
http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/10621-fantasycon-2006-uk.html


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 12, 2006)

I said:
			
		

> And just for a heads up, the next big UK event is FantasyCon in Nottingham for September:
> http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/10621-fantasycon-2006-uk.html


 
I am hoping to go, but it all depends on what happens in the next month, money-wise.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Jul 12, 2006)

I said:
			
		

> I don't wear costume, as much as wear my Saturday night best - adding a pair of shades made me look somewhat Matrix-y for Glasgow Worldcon, and because hardly anyone dresses different for a literary convention, it got my pic in Scotland's national paper, the Scotsman.




So you're the one on the left then, not the silvery fellow on the right?  (Just kidding:  you look quite handsome in your Matrix garb.)


----------



## Mouse (Jul 12, 2006)

Only been to one. Went to the Fellowship Festival last year in London and met Kiran Shah (Frodo's size double) and the lovely Billy Boyd. (also saw Royd Tolkien but didn't speak to him.)
Didn't dress up but lots of people did. I was going to go again this year and dress up but it's been cancelled.


----------



## Paige Turner (Jul 12, 2006)

My employer wanted to send me to one (something about Revolutions in Print Production), but when they said I couldn't wear my Lieutenant Uhura outfit, I told them to forget it.


----------



## red_temple (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been to 1 so far: Marcon 2006 in Columbus, Ohio.  I got to hang out with one of my favorite authors, GRRM, quite a bit.  He was a heckuva nice guy. I bragged about it ad nauseum in the GRRM section, so I won't bore you here.

I had a blast, and would do it again in a heartbeat even without GRRM in attendance.  I met lots of people with common interests and made some great friends.  Sorry - no incriminating pics this time, but I'll try harder for the next one.


----------



## carrie221 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never been to a convention bc there is never any near me or well I went off to school last year and then there was one near here. Now since I moved back home there will be one near my school.

I would like to go to a convention.


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 19, 2006)

*I used to go to conventions all the time, but then marriage set in! That is no longer a problem so I plan to go to Con*Stellation XXV: Cygnus in Huntsville Alabama in October. My two favorite authors, Glen Cook and Jack McDevitt, are going to be there. David Drake will be there as well. Sorry, no pics of conventions, they went the way of my marriage!*


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 19, 2006)

The DeadMan said:
			
		

> *I used to go to conventions all the time, but then marriage set in! That is no longer a problem so I plan to go to Con*Stellation XXV: Cygnus in Huntsville Alabama in October. My two favorite authors, Glen Cook and Jack McDevitt, are going to be there. David Drake will be there as well. Sorry, no pics of conventions, they went the way of my marriage!*



Sorry.  Why would marriage get in the way of con attendance?  One of the things I love best about LosCon is its family atmosphere.  There are lots of entire families who attend, including the whole families of some of the writers who attend.  One of my favorite memories of the first year I attended is of watching David Brin chase his kids around during the Regency Dance.


----------



## Finnien (Jul 19, 2006)

I went to a few gaming conventions years ago when I first started playing Magic: the Gathering.  I didn't go to any between about '95 and '05, then got dragged to ComiCon and DragonCon last year as a Browncoat.  This year I'm going to be attending WorldCon/L.A.Con IV, since it's a short hop from Scenic Fresno, and any oppertunity to get out of Fresno in the summer really should be taken.

However, I don't plan on dressing up as a Browncoat this time, so I'm not quite sure if I'll have a costume.  I may have to go as myself, a scary proposition at best.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 19, 2006)

Finnien said:
			
		

> got dragged to ComiCon and DragonCon last year as a Browncoat



You should get together with Brown Rat and start a thread.  She's a huge Firefly fan, and has been longing to find someone around here with whom she can discuss the show.


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 19, 2006)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Sorry. Why would marriage get in the way of con attendance? One of the things I love best about LosCon is its family atmosphere. There are lots of entire families who attend, including the whole families of some of the writers who attend. One of my favorite memories of the first year I attended is of watching David Brin chase his kids around during the Regency Dance.


*My Ex-Wife didn't like Science Fiction or Fantasy or reading in general. I took her to one convention and she didn't like it and thought everyone there was silly. I was the silly one because I married her!*


----------



## star.torturer (Jul 19, 2006)

i dont go to conventions for the simple reason: i dont realy acociate stories with authors, i just read the books. thats how i read, i dont need to see the author to decide if like him or not, and i dont see the point of book signings either, they add value to the book, but after reading my books, i woudnt beable to resell them for a respectable price anyway


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 19, 2006)

star.torturer said:
			
		

> i dont go to conventions for the simple reason: i dont realy acociate stories with authors, i just read the books. thats how i read, i dont need to see the author to decide if like him or not, and i dont see the point of book signings either, they add value to the book, but after reading my books, i woudnt beable to resell them for a respectable price anyway


*There's more than meeting the authors to do. I enjoy meeting and talking to people with the same interests as I have. Most Cons have a Costume Contest or a Masquerade Ball. There are usually vendors selling books and other related materials. There are usually party rooms for those who like to party. And there are usually game rooms and movie rooms where they show old Science Fiction movies, many of which are very to find.*


----------



## brianbraddock (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes.  I go to the Big Apple Comic Convention, which takes place across the street from Madison Square Garden, and I hope to attend the New York Comic Con in the Jacob Javits Centre.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 20, 2006)

Finnien said:
			
		

> This year I'm going to be attending WorldCon/L.A.Con IV, since it's a short hop from Scenic Fresno, and any oppertunity to get out of Fresno in the summer really should be taken.



Hey, Finnien...hot enough for you today?

As far as I'm concerned, though, any opportunity to get out of Frenso, period, should be taken.  But, hey...at least it isn't Sanger. 

Oh, and I'm jealous about the WorldCon thing.  I'd planned on going, but I'm not going to be able to.  However, I am going to do my best to be at LosCon in November.  It'll probably be small, because its basically the same people as are organizing and running WorldCon - I recognize some of the names as folks I worked with the year I did volunteer work at LosCon - but definitely still worth attending, in my opinion.


----------



## star.torturer (Jul 20, 2006)

im sory about the pervious post, i am a litle depresed

i only read for knowledge though, not friends, even if the people i end up talking to are solid


----------



## Finnien (Jul 20, 2006)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Hey, Finnien...hot enough for you today?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, though, any opportunity to get out of Frenso, period, should be taken.  But, hey...at least it isn't Sanger.
> 
> Oh, and I'm jealous about the WorldCon thing.  I'd planned on going, but I'm not going to be able to.  However, I am going to do my best to be at LosCon in November.  It'll probably be small, because its basically the same people as are organizing and running WorldCon - I recognize some of the names as folks I worked with the year I did volunteer work at LosCon - but definitely still worth attending, in my opinion.



Choosing to live in Fresno in the summer is a form of self-loathing, I think. =)  However, I'm heading to Bakersfield tonight for work, which seems to be one way to make myself appreciate Fresno.

What's LosCon like?  My convention knowledge is really limited to what I've been dragged to before, which currently consists of Origins, DragonCon, and, soon, WorldCon.  However, I seem to have fun whenever I go, and any more that are within driving distance might be worth checking out.


----------



## chrispenycate (Jul 20, 2006)

In fifty years of reading Science Fiction. I've managed to get to one con, last year's Glasgow worldcon.  I met more people to talk to in the evening parties than at the con itself, and got roped into this place 
If they organise a Geneva convention I'll probably get involved; otherwise, I suspect that was my con.


----------



## LeoCrow (Jul 20, 2006)

i would go to conventions if there were any in my country (greece)


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 20, 2006)

Finnien said:
			
		

> Choosing to live in Fresno in the summer is a form of self-loathing, I think. =)  However, I'm heading to Bakersfield tonight for work, which seems to be one way to make myself appreciate Fresno.



  Yeah, you're probably right.  Or, in my case, not being able to afford to move somewhere with a reasonable climate.  But, you're probably right about Bakersfield.



			
				Finnien said:
			
		

> What's LosCon like?  My convention knowledge is really limited to what I've been dragged to before, which currently consists of Origins, DragonCon, and, soon, WorldCon.  However, I seem to have fun whenever I go, and any more that are within driving distance might be worth checking out.



LosCon is really a cool con (although its the only one I've attended, four or five times, so I've not got anything to compare it to).  Because it's put on by the Los Angeles Science Fantasy Society, which is the oldest operating science fiction club in the United States (and maybe in the known universe), it has a long history to draw upon.  Also, being located in Los Angeles, a lot of the writers we all know are actually members of LASFS and attend every year, or very nearly every year.  This being the case, there are probably more "known" writers attending in a particular year than at a lot of cons, and they seem to get more involved.  For example, the last time I attended, a couple of years ago, David Gerrold was Master of Ceremonies for the Masquerade.  That was a hoot.

While there is a considerable attendance every year, it feels small - in a good way - and most of the writers who attend are very accessible.  I've found the organizers to be very friendly and accommodating - the year I volunteered, everyone was very nice.  Also, when I attended last my mother was with me.  She doesn't get around very well, and they were very accomodating of that, as well.  I think that speaks well of the organization.  Since the con takes place over Thanksgiving weekend (Friday through Sunday), they sometimes arrange a Thanksgiving dinner for early arrivals.  I don't know how that goes, as I've always driven down late Thanksgiving night, early Friday morning, or arrived late Thanksgiving evening.  I don't know that they do it every year, but I think it is a thoughtful thing to do.

If you are into the whole science side of science fiction, it is also a good con to attend.  This is because, again being in L.A., there is a huge contingent of rocket scientists - literally - from JPL and Cal Tech, and there are always a good selection of science panels to attend, aside from the literary panels.

As far as I'm concerned, LosCon is well worth the drive from Fresno.


----------



## carrie221 (Jul 21, 2006)

Do any of you know if there are any cons in the midwest (USA)? Like in Indiana or Illinois ?


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 21, 2006)

The nearest conceivable location to me that they would hold cons would be New Orleans and I've never heard of any there. Has anyone else?


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 21, 2006)

Aside from the major cons, lots of organizations put on smaller conventions which are nonetheless often attended by quite a few prominent writers in the field, and which follow much of the pattern described above. So check out sf organizations in your area or region, and see what you come up with. Check with any university organizations, as well, as quite a few are (or used to be) held on university campuses, but aren't well known except to the cognoscenti.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is a list of upcoming conventions (probably not a complete listing):

http://news.ansible.co.uk/conlisti.html

In fact, going by what I don't see listed, I _know_ it's incomplete.  But it does give you an idea of how common SF-Fantasy conventions are.


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 21, 2006)

the smiling weirwood said:
			
		

> The nearest conceivable location to me that they would hold cons would be New Orleans and I've never heard of any there. Has anyone else?


I don't know where in Mississippi You are, but Huntsville Alabama has a Con in October, and there is one in Atlanta Ga. in August.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 21, 2006)

carrie221 said:
			
		

> Do any of you know if there are any cons in the midwest (USA)? Like in Indiana or Illinois ?



I'd imagine that there is something going on in Chicago at some point during the year.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 21, 2006)

The DeadMan said:
			
		

> I don't know where in Mississippi You are, but Huntsville Alabama has a Con in October, and there is one in Atlanta Ga. in August.



About a hundred miles directly north of The Big Easy.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 21, 2006)

I have attended Novacon, the Science Fiction Convention of the Birmingham SF Group, for the last two years. It's on again this year from the 10th - 12th November in Walsall and I shall be attending again for the day on the 11th. They usually have some excellent guest speakers. This year the Guest Of Honour is Ken MacLeod.

Interestingly, in the program, they are advertising this years fantasy.con Its 22nd - 24th September in Nottingham.


----------



## red_temple (Jul 21, 2006)

carrie221 said:
			
		

> Do any of you know if there are any cons in the midwest (USA)? Like in Indiana or Illinois ?


 
Columbus, Ohio has Marcon and Origins each year, and Indianapolis holds GenCon each year.  Both Origins and GenCon focus on gaming, but they attract a lot of the same people and have common content.

Chances are good that Chicago will get WorldCon in 2008.  That's the one you want to go to.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 21, 2006)

WorldCons can be pretty overwhelming as a first experience of SF/Fantasy conventions ... they can be so huge and spread out and confusing.  You might enjoy it more if you get your feet wet first with a smaller convention in the same area.  (If nothing else, you might make contact with some local kindred spirits you can meet up with at the larger convention.  It's nice to have someone you can eat lunch and dinner with.)


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anyone been to the WindyCon? Is it any good?


----------



## Ice Queen (Aug 23, 2006)

Going to Dragon Con next weekend.


----------



## Crymic (Aug 23, 2006)

the only convention I tend to go to is Anime Expo. Though over the years it has gotten increasely more crowded. =/


----------



## Morpheus42 (Aug 23, 2006)

Planning on going to Eastercon in Liverpool.
I know pictures have been made on previous cons.
Somehow they are not published or they are somehow lost. 
Funny enough I might get my hands on pictures of people that tried not to be on film.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Aug 28, 2006)

I've only been to stargate conventions. No, I don't dress in costume. I don't really have any pics of myself that I'm willing to share, but I know for a fact there are at least a couple of pics out there of me.  As for funny stories... where would I begin?


----------



## Frozeninja (Aug 31, 2006)

Never been to a SF/F fantasy convention, though I did go to my first anime convention this year (there are some amusing pictures of me there). Planning on going to a SF/F one as soon as I find one that I can get to.


----------



## Eris Black (Sep 1, 2006)

My friend and I started going to some cons this past year, and it's *so* much fun.  I do dress up, but I don't always deck out in a full costume.  Quite often I just wear "going out" clothes, and put on my elf ears.  I've been to sci-fi/fantasy cons, gaming cons, and anime cons.  Anime cons are the best for looking at costumes, though I didn't know who most of them were, but the others are much better for meeting people.  Got to meet Timothy Zahn, and Terry Brooks, and...well, lots of others.  It's amazing how nice and friendly everyone is.


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 11, 2006)

I was roped into going to cons by a friend -- the author Ian Watson -- who pursuaded me to go to 2004's Novacon where he was Guest of Honour.  Much to my surprise, had a ball!  I've been addicted ever since and am now a regular at Eastercon and Novacon, whilst last year's Worldcon in Glasgow was fantastic.  I'm going to the British Fantasycon for the first time in a few weeks.

Even ended up organising a con last year along with Ian and a couple of others -- NewCon3, held in Northampton.  GofHs were the authors Jon Courtenay Grimwood and Liz Williams, and the artist Fangorn (conceptual artist on the films Eyes Wide Shut, AI: Artificial Intelligence, War of the Worlds and the new Phillip Pullman film, amongst others).

In addition to the above GofH's and Ian Watson, other writers taking part included Gwyneth Jones, Mark Robson, Sarah Singleton and Steve Cockayne... wish I'd known about this board then to tell you about it...  Oh well, there's always NewCon4!

Oh, and no, I don't dress up... that's how I always dress!


----------



## valeriefrankel (Sep 14, 2006)

I just led the "What'll happen in Harry Potter book 7" panel at Worldcon.  Everyone was INCREDIBLY enthusiastic.  Yelling, screaming, snatching for the mike.  So much fun.


----------



## valeriefrankel (Sep 14, 2006)

And they're the only places I can wear my gorgeous elf crowns.  Even though I'm technically a writer first.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Sep 14, 2006)

Creation Entertainment Stargate Convention Chicago 2006

I saw more of Cliff Simon and Dan Payne in the halls of the hotel then I did at the actual convention. Mental note for next time... just chill at the hotel lobby for free. Thats pretty much where all the happenings were going for me personally. Also met up with people for the first time outside the con anyway... beats shelling out hundreds of dollars.


----------

